# DMARC: how to do anything useful with aggregate reports, and what about FreeBSD mailing lists?



## zirias@ (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi all,

I recently added a DMARC record to my mail sending domain, as it seems to improve "credibility" on some receiving systems. There's the option to receive reports from systems that implement it -- I'm now looking for a solution to automatically evaluate (and aggregate?) these reports -- e.g. a single web page showing me the statistics would be nice. Maybe there's some software you could recommend? I'm using exim as the receiving MTA, and dovecot (with lmtp on a unix socket) for local delivery, so maybe there's a way to "hook" into the receiving process at some point? I don't want to send out reports myself, as my domain is probably way too small to be useful for anyone who would receive these reports.

From manually looking at the reports I received so far, I see almost all the failures are related to FreeBSD mailing lists. I assume the DKIM breakage is caused by the mailing lists adding footers to the body of the mail. Is there anything I can do from my side to avoid this breakage?


----------

